# Are you a Gut Responder?



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI from IFFGD Participate: http://www.aboutibs.org/IFFGD_Gut%20Responder.html ------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Thanks for the article, Eric. For me, it starts in the back, and if the stress isn't resolved, or is long terms, moves into my gut.JeanG


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

The article describes me


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Jane, the article fits a lot of us with IBS, but I concur it fits you. No, just Kidding it fits me as well so you know.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

